# Update on my new baby 'tiel



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The breeder I got Mali & Tilly emailed me and she has new babies, anyhoo.. I have said I will take one but I don't know which one. I can take a --

Pure White Lutino, he/she is only 3 weeks old so I can't get it until 9-10 weeks maybe 11.
A Whiteface Cinnamon, Grey
Or one of the Yellow Pearls

I can go and look at them but I know I'll wanna take all of them, I'll get there say YES that one, then when the breeder drops it off I will have a change of mind, so I need you to help me decide. I want a Lutino, have for ages, but then again I LOVE the Yellow Pearls and it'd be lovely to have another Pearl in the flock, and well WF Cinnamons I adore.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hmmmm well I would be tossing up between the lutino and the pearl....but u do have a wf cinn pearl....so i think id pick the lutino.....so its a wf lutino??? if so theres no contest for me!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I say go for the Pure White Lutino. Good luck with the decision it's a tough one.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would say the wf lutino


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I assume it's a WF since it's pure white. 

Thanks guys, still deciding between the Lutino and Yellow Pearl, probably end up with the Lutino though.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if it is all white with no orange cheek patch then yes wf


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I think so she said -- " I have 1 baby Lutino now 3 weeks old & pure white so let me know if you`re interested in seeing this one."

With that said.. I told her I am interested in buying him/her so now she'll forget about selling that one and keep him/her for me whenever she is ready to sell me the baby.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If I were you I would want to see them because their personalities will no doubt be quite different. You should go and see which one likes you best regardless of color. You know that if you get one with a good personality it trumps mutation preference every time.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm definitely going to go and check them out, I really want a Lutino, but if it's a bit funny personality wise then I won't get it.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Check for a bald spot too! If that turns you off.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll see (they all have them, right?) but it doesn't bother me really. I'm really confused now, I am desperate for a Lutino but this Yellow Pearl has got me having second thoughts.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I personally would go for the pearl. You dont really have a yellowish bird do you apart from the faces on some of you birds


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah only Jasper and Squeak mainly. I really hate this.. it's so hard to have to decide between two, I'm lost on what to do.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I would go for a GOOD personality. i mean you might decide the lutino and get a vicoius biting machine or you may get real nice yellow pearl....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, I have my heart set on this Lutino. :lol: She emailed me again.. and guess what lol.
______________________________________________________

I had a look at my other babies today & guess what - 2 more lutino babies. The baby lutino 3 weeks old is most probably a male, the 2 new baby lutinos are definately females (I know for sure) at the moment they`re are only 12 days old, so there you are 3 baby lutinos for you to choose from also decide if you are after a male or female. Just let me know & I`ll save it for you. If you do buy one of them off me, I`ll charge you $50 but only for you anyone else will be $60- I know how you love your birds & take great care of them. 

Talk again very soon,
Cheers Sue.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

hehe she's really helping you out there isn't she. now you have 4 birds to decide from lol. Its very hard for anyone else to help pick a bird for you and my suggestion would be go for a visit if you can and see if one happens to pick you once they get a little older of course
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If you choose the Male Lutino you will be able to get Lutino baby girls in the future. All the female offspring from a Lutino male are Lutino. If you paired him with Theo for example you will get all Lutino girls and all gray boys split to Lutino and to Cinnamon.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I´ve had a breeder where I got Jack and Maui say... "I have greys, pearls and pure whites...".. and when I went looks the "whites" were yellow lutinos... but they were very pale in yellow so she often reffered to them as white... and teh WF she referred to them as cheekless, not white... weird... but one thing might mean another to someone else...

I too vote for WF lutino... but I´m sure once you look at them and see their personalities you´ll choose wisely..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's one of the problems with all these common names. They can vary so widely from one place to another. I wish there was a universal language.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah I am organizing to go visit them, she works so I won't be able to go until probably the weekend on Sunday.. then I'll know for sure what one I want - still want the Lutino but we'll see.

That's interesting Sue, if I were to get the male then would Theo be the best to pair with him? mum is sick of the noise, because Twix is definitely a boy and he is getting really loud, so him plus Jasper and Squeak is pretty noisy and we live in a unit, so the last thing we don't need is people complaining. I was thinking about getting a female, but I don't know honestly. See how it all goes anyway when I go visit them.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Oohhhhh you have a new member?? (sig) I take it Zeke is the new one??


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't actually got her yet, but as soon as she's ready she's all mine! 

I decided on Zeke, either that or Tango but there's too many T's so Zeke is something different.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i had a male bunny called Zeke!!! i love the name...very cute!!! cant wait to see which u end up with!! good luck choosing...dont worry zeke will pick you


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Zeke is a very cute name. You have a talent for choosing names!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Solace. said:


> I haven't actually got her yet, but as soon as she's ready she's all mine!
> 
> I decided on Zeke, either that or Tango but there's too many T's so Zeke is something different.


Ahhh I get it!! Half the time i say that i end up changing the name


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw Kim, I think it's a unusual name, but not in a bad way, it's different and cute, hopefully will suit the 'tiel. 

Thanks Sue, I think I should lay off the T's for awhile, it's a bit annoying but I thought of most of my 'tiels names just out of randomness, well apart from Malibu, my little brother chose her name, and mum chose Jaspers name. 

I'm pretty sure I'll stick with Zeke, I love the name Tango too though, haha. Nah, I'll stick with Zeke, hopefully she'll like it, if not she'll be nameless.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Tango sounds like a name for an orange bird. Or maybe yellow and orange!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah that's true! 

The name (Tango) would go good on a bird like an Orange/Yellow Canary or maybe even a Yellow Pearl. If I get the Lutino, it'd sound a bit odd calling her Tango. 

I was gonna go for Tico but that's more of a male name.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Tica would be feminine!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

I love the name....now i will see it and go awww i miss Zeke lol...will be a good memory for me!!! and of course ur Zeke will be adorable im sure!!! u must be pretty excited about picking a baby....


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

and Mango Tango.. LOL....

I know of a dog named Zeke.. so cute!!!...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

huskymom said:


> and Mango Tango..


 Oh Now that is cute!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Mango Tango is cute, LOL.

Yup, I'm very excited Kim, I am waiting for the lady to email me back to let me know when I can go and have a look at them, and of course choose one.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh man thats a long time!!!! im sure with christmas and the new job it will fly by.....YAY!! a new baby!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah it is a long time.  I'm trying not to think about it hoping it'll go by fast.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Renae,

Hope you are having a great christmas!
Just thought I`d let you know the lutino babies are going great & nearly 5 weeks old now. The 2 babies are both really, really tame & friendly & very beautiful. They are both pure lutinos with yellow top notch, some yellow on the face with bright yellow cheek patches & beautiful cream bodies & wings. I have been handling them every day & bringing them inside with me. As soon as they are 6 weeks old I`ll bring them in the house full time & they will be ready for their new owners not long after that. I am keeping one especially for you, so won`t be long now & you can have your lutino baby. You can drop in any time you like if you want to see them or choose which one you`d like. Otherwise I will let you know when they are ready.

Cheers & merry christmas.
Have a great new year
Sue


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow!! not long at all now!!! they sound like very pretty lutinos!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Not long at all!

I'm trying to picture what they look like too hmm. I might go see her tomorrow if I can get there.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure you'll be posting pics...right?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks like I'm gonna get her early..

She emailed me saying I need to call her urgently.. the babies mother prolapsed and she's really ill and won't feed the babies, she thought since I had my 3 babies since 3 weeks old that I'd be fine taking the baby, which is 5 weeks old, she has her eating seed, and she's trying to fly, plus there's another 5 week old, and another 2 are 4 and a half weeks old, they're not eating, so she said if they don't start eating soon she's going to have to hand feed them..

So I'll be getting my new little one on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

ahhhhhh!!!!! are u just super excited?? poor mummy bird tho  i hope she gets better and everything is ok with her......im so excited for u tho!!! wow you will have another tiel that u'll have an amazing bond with!! i would love to own a tiel i fed...u would totally be his/her mummy!! even tho im sure there is some independance already


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am very excited! one bad thing comes out of it, and that's Squeak is leaving us, going to stay with new owners, but mum wants to keep Jasper, so it's OK since Jasper is tame, where as Squeak isn't one bit. Not to say I want or won't miss him.

AH well with that said, yeah I feel very sorry for the mother, Sue said she is ill, but she is still wanting her babies, and the babies and crying for her.  

I can't wait to get her, even though her being so young, it's not usually right for someone to be giving away 'tiels so young, but this is the first and only time Sue will do it because she gave me Tilly and Mali when they were 9 weeks old, so she's pretty good.

What about you, you got Skittles entering the flock soon aye? we both have something to be excited about. 

Edit: I put 8 as the amount of 'tiels we have, but since Squeak will be leaving it's down to 7 again, so we have the same! haha.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i know im excited about Skittles coming home...tho its been an exciting time with Grinch coming home too....wow...i know ppl say it but till u get one u dont realise how different they are to tiels!! admittedly im not there but i watch how he is with mikey and he is just a little baby!!! tiels suddenly seem independant when u see a gcc!!! i totally understand about the baby coming home early...i think its the best thing in the circumstance and of course u are experienced in hand feeding too! Grinch came home earlier than normal because our breeder had to go away and he was almost weaned...with that said...mikey was all prepared to handfeed him and he weaned himself the first day home!!! ate his food...drank his water and turned his beak up at formula as if to say im in a new home...im a big birdie now!! i think u are doing the right thing taking her now...i cant wait to see pics!!! baby lutinos are just the cutest....all fresh new feathers...until they spill formula all over them  awww poor mummy bird is having a hard time...her health then her babies going....sounds like sue will have to handfeed...cant imagine being that ill she has the energy to look after her babies poor girl...im not sure exactly when Skittles is coming home.....its nice that they didnt come home at the same time tho....its nice having all the excitement of grinch and then skittles....anyway ive written an essay and havent even touched on the new girls!! lol


----------

